# Cheap Pedal Car Restoration (Philippines)



## GamingChef (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi, I am new to CABE, I have been searching for hours now about pedal car restoration.
I found this two old pedal car (don't know what make) in our stock room. I wanted to restore this for my nephew.
He is turning one year next month (march 2019). I work away from home for a week and only got to come home once a week and I plan to give time on this at least 3 hours a week on a weekend.
that would be enough time for my nephew to grow and ride on these.



Just wanted to ask if you have any ideas, comments, suggestions about the makers of these pedal car. how to restore and what things I should and should not do.
I am not a mechanic so this would be my first time to have a project like this.

Thank you in advance! hope to receive a favorable response.


----------



## Allen B Curtis (Feb 15, 2019)

I would clean them, lube them and get them running. Preserve it like it is. Boys will ride anything, little girls need it all shiny. Get it running and look for missing parts. when its all there, you can decide to restore. Good luck with your project.


----------



## GamingChef (Feb 16, 2019)

Allen B Curtis said:


> I would clean them, lube them and get them running. Preserve it like it is. Boys will ride anything, little girls need it all shiny. Get it running and look for missing parts. when its all there, you can decide to restore. Good luck with your project.



Hi, thanks for the reply. I fixed my focus to wacky racer go kart type. (Don't know what to call it.) i had all the screws sprayed with WD40 to loosen it up. I need to remove and replace them due to rust.. right rear tire is also loose. 

Removing and replacing  the screws means dismantling it. So it would be a good chance to repaint it. Any suggestions on how to paint them?


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 16, 2019)

Last I looked (few years back) some those jeeps were worth something.


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2019)

Jeeps way cool! Wash it and see how it comes out.


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2019)

I agree with kreika. To me that would look much better preserved (cleaned and waxed). rather than restored.


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2019)

I agree with all the above. The young one will outgrow them soon and you may want to sell them.Original is going to get ya a few bucks more than repainting and "restoring"


----------



## GamingChef (Feb 17, 2019)

Well I am not gonna sell these, that is for sure. Would love these to be handed over for generations. I already did the dismantling for the "go cart". Lots of rusted loose screws needs to be replaced. 

What do you suggest for a "wax" to remove rust especially on the seats?

I already sprayed them with WD40.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 18, 2019)

From what I have been told, the molasses will remove rust but generally will leave the original paint. Maybe worth experimenting on a small part or two then decide if that method works for you. With the rust removed you could over paint them with a clear enamel to prevent re-rusting yet preserve the original paint and decals. Some may disagree regarding over coating with clear enamel but still seems better to me than completely repainting and no child will be getting oily or waxy residue on their clothes while riding infuriating their mother...LOL


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 18, 2019)

Shouldn't he be wearing Rubber Socks ?


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 22, 2019)

The jeep is similar to a Hamilton Jeep. Yours has working lights and the side louvers, different wheels. Same body. You are missing the windshield, front bumper, ladders


----------

